# A Hampshire Bimble



## PpPete (4 Feb 2011)

Just floating the idea at the moment...

Been looking through my diary and spotted a rare weekend with nothing in it YET.	Thought I would try to fill it before anything else gets in the way.

Anyone out there be up for gentle-paced 60 miles (or so) around the quieter lanes of New Forest and the surrounding area? 

If so, I will recce some tea-shoppes, and hostelries to string together into a suitably scenic route, starting and finishing close to a mainline railway station... or a suitable camp-site if people want to camp?


----------



## lukesdad (5 Feb 2011)

Its the weekend after Brecon but, I might be able to get away with it,I ll let you know nearer the time.


----------



## Norm (5 Feb 2011)

I can't see a date floated which, I guess, means it's in the strap-line which doesn't appear pm some browsers / skins.

For the mobile readers, any chance of someone who can see it putting it in the text of a post?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Feb 2011)

19th June 2011


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2011)

If I'm in the country I'm up for this Pete.


----------



## Norm (5 Feb 2011)

Aperitif said:


> 19th June 2011


Thanks, 'teef. I thought it was a little sooner than that as there's a chance I'll check in from a pc at least once between now and mid-June.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Feb 2011)

User13710 said:


> I did the Gridiron randonee round the New Forest for the first time last year - it's lovely cycling country. I might be interested in this, depending on where I am at the time and what I'm doing.



Lordy. the gridiron I haven't done that in so many years. first time i ever rode any distance on road, and i rode it on a slick shod mtb. we latched on to a chain gang fro one of the hampshire clubs and spun like our live depended on it until we were told to go away, then one of my friends broke, it would have been 96 or 97 i think. we stayed in a caravan in the forest with our then wives/girlfriends (still got mine but the other three guys haven't) and got very easily drunk that night. happy days.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Feb 2011)

Well, it's a long way off but I could be up for some Hampshire action...


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Well, it's a long way off but I could be up for some Hampshire action...




Will you be back from Leer and Frothing in Las Vegas?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Feb 2011)

Norm said:


> Thanks, 'teef. I thought it was a little sooner than that as there's a chance I'll check in from a pc at least once between now and mid-June.



Your view of this thread is not the norm - I understand.





Sent from my fresh air, using nothing but thought transference.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Feb 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Well, it's a long way off but I could be up for some Hampshire action...



Blimey! 

I just scanned this and I thought you were up for some hampster action Anthony!  That's twice this week now - must rinse my mind out soon..


----------



## MacB (5 Feb 2011)

Hampshire Action!!! I'm in, well I say that but chances of me knowing this far in advance are vanishingly small, right at this moment it doesn't clash with anything I'm aware of....but I will consult with the oracle


----------



## StuAff (5 Feb 2011)

Yes, sounds like fun. Salisbury, Southampton & Brockenhurst all served by the same trains from Waterloo. First ones on a Sunday not until 7.54, but not too much of a problem for anyone.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2011)

I could be interested if it is a “gentle-paced ride” if not you will have to leave me behind


----------



## PpPete (5 Feb 2011)

Well - evidently some interest, so I've put it on the calendar....

Makes quite a contrast to the events in Northern climes sheduled for the same day.
Don't worry numbnuts... this is definitely one for "southern softies"....


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Feb 2011)

Pete, see you're in Chandlers Ford. Have you thought about riding with your local club? www.sotonia.co.uk


----------



## PpPete (6 Feb 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Pete, see you're in Chandlers Ford. Have you thought about riding with your local club? www.sotonia.co.uk



I have indeed - but I usually have to spend most Sunday mornings ferrying kids to / from Swimming club & other activities, so I save up my "passes" for longer events than club runs !	Bit of a pain really, because the North Baddesley meeting point is very easily accessible.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Feb 2011)

No trains from south wales to those destinations. Bugger I ll have to ride down, or get the Missus to visit some friends in Bishops Waltham,mmm now how shall I put it to her do you think ?


----------



## Norm (7 Feb 2011)

lukesdad said:


> No trains from south wales to those destinations. Bugger I ll have to ride down, or get the Missus to visit some friends in Bishops Waltham,mmm now how shall I put it to her do you think ?


Come via Maidenhead (or Reading, if you must) and I can stick your ride on the back of the car with mine.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Feb 2011)

Norm said:


> Come via Maidenhead (or Reading, if you must) and I can stick your ride on the back of the car with mine.



Thats very kind of you Norm, but Ive yet to get a pass out


----------



## PpPete (8 Feb 2011)

lukesdad said:


> No trains from south wales to those destinations. Bugger I ll have to ride down, or get the Missus to visit some friends in Bishops Waltham,mmm now how shall I put it to her do you think ?



Assuming you are able to resolve "Pass" issues ... my current thinking is to start at Romsey which is a flattish 15 miles from Bishops Waltham, as well as being accessible by train at a reasonable hour (from London and the South East if not from Wales)


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Feb 2011)

Pete

I noticed that this is the day after the Whitstable FNRttC, as an FYI. Well, the day after the day after, if you know what I mean...
I havent decided all the FNRttC I want to do yet this year but Whitstable in the summer would be up there. Decisions, decisions...


SD


----------



## beatlejuice (22 Feb 2011)

I am up for this, I look forward to getting out with other cyclists. Please keep me posted.


Thanks,


beatlejuice


----------



## Ticktockmy (22 Feb 2011)

lukesdad said:


> No trains from south wales to those destinations. Bugger I ll have to ride down, or get the Missus to visit some friends in Bishops Waltham,mmm now how shall I put it to her do you think ?



South West trains run from Cardiff to Southampton


----------



## 4F (23 Feb 2011)

hmmm as an exiled Hampshire lad (Ringwood) could be a chance to get back to my old stomping ground Will have to check the pass situation...


----------



## Bollo (23 Feb 2011)

PpPete said:


> Assuming you are able to resolve "Pass" issues ... my current thinking is to start at Romsey which is a flattish 15 miles from Bishops Waltham, as well as being accessible by train at a reasonable hour (from London and the South East if not from Wales)


I'm game for this, especially given the elite company that we may be keeping.

Romsey would be a good starting point but you'd need to change trains at Southampton if coming from London I think. You could start from from Soton Central but it's not that great a ride out to the NF from there. If I can get a pass, I'm happy to escort a delegation from Winchester Station to a Romsey start. Quick and flat on the A3090 or lumpy and stunning through Farley Mount and along the Test.

Are you taking route suggestions? I think Godshill, Sandy Balls (knock yerself out with that one, 'teef), Bolderwood and Rhinefield have to feature.


----------



## 4F (23 Feb 2011)

Bollo said:


> I'm game for this, especially given the elite company that we may be keeping.
> 
> Romsey would be a good starting point but you'd need to change trains at Southampton if coming from London I think. You could start from from Soton Central but it's not that great a ride out to the NF from there. If I can get a pass, I'm happy to escort a delegation from Winchester Station to a Romsey start. Quick and flat on the A3090 or lumpy and stunning through Farley Mount and along the Test.
> 
> Are you taking route suggestions? I think Godshill, Sandy Balls (knock yerself out with that one, 'teef), Bolderwood and Rhinefield have to feature.



Does Sandy Balls still have the holiday / caravan site ? those were the days ....


----------



## Bollo (23 Feb 2011)

4F said:


> Does Sandy Balls still have the holiday / caravan site ? those were the days ....




Certainly does! 

http://www.sandy-balls.co.uk/


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2011)

4F said:


> Does Sandy Balls still have the holiday / caravan site ? those were the days ....


http://www.sandy-balls.co.uk/


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2011)

Bollo said:


> Certainly does!
> 
> http://www.sandy-balls.co.uk/






numbnuts said:


> http://www.sandy-balls.co.uk/



You make a right pair!


----------



## 4F (23 Feb 2011)

Nice, had a few holidays there and at Bashley when I was a nipper


----------



## JonnyBlade (23 Feb 2011)

I live in Gosport and like the idea of a Hampshire bimble. I'll keep tracks on this one


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2011)

It's a nice ride to Winch from Londres...


----------



## PpPete (23 Feb 2011)

Bollo said:


> I'm game for this, especially given the elite company that we may be keeping.
> 
> Romsey would be a good starting point but you'd need to change trains at Southampton if coming from London I think. You could start from from Soton Central but it's not that great a ride out to the NF from there. If I can get a pass, I'm happy to escort a delegation from Winchester Station to a Romsey start. Quick and flat on the A3090 or lumpy and stunning through Farley Mount and along the Test.
> 
> Are you taking route suggestions? I think Godshill, Sandy Balls (knock yerself out with that one, 'teef), Bolderwood and Rhinefield have to feature.



Yes - open to all suggestions.
This is my first attempt...
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=209682

Romsey does indeed require a change of train - but as you say, Winchester avoids that, if you don't mind a few extra miles.


----------



## mark barker (23 Feb 2011)

Liking the sound of this, although it is fathers day so I'll have to check nothing else is planned for the day....


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2011)

mark barker said:


> Liking the sound of this, although it is fathers day so I'll have to check nothing else is planned for the day....



Makes sense to ride 'farther' then!


----------



## redjedi (23 Feb 2011)

Bollo said:


> Certainly does!
> 
> http://www.sandy-balls.co.uk/






> Discover Sandy Balls


----------



## 4F (23 Feb 2011)

Pass granted, put me down.


----------



## lukesdad (23 Feb 2011)

Not fathers day is it ?


----------



## 4F (23 Feb 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Not fathers day is it ?



yes, it is


----------



## Bollo (23 Feb 2011)

Aperitif said:


> You make a right pair!



I admit there is something between us.


----------



## lukesdad (23 Feb 2011)

4F said:


> yes, it is


Thats me scuppered then.


----------



## Bollo (23 Feb 2011)

PpPete said:


> Yes - open to all suggestions.
> This is my first attempt...
> http://bikeroutetoas...x?course=209682
> 
> Romsey does indeed require a change of train - but as you say, Winchester avoids that, if you don't mind a few extra miles.


Looks good and takes in a good number of the sights, although I think somebody's accidentally edited it around Bramshaw.

If we wanted to add a few miles, I've taken a route west through the Wellows and then dropped down through Downton before turning east through Linwood to get back on your route.	Mind you, in my current state of fitness I got out of breath just typing that.


----------



## StuAff (23 Feb 2011)

Romsey's fine for me, lots of train options via Southampton and Eastleigh, though the first direct one doesn't get there till 10.05. Good route there Pete.


----------



## Headgardener (23 Feb 2011)

May be able to make this one just getting to Romsey might be a problem. I will think about how to do it.


----------



## PpPete (24 Feb 2011)

Bollo said:


> Looks good and takes in a good number of the sights, although I think somebody's accidentally edited it around Bramshaw.
> 
> If we wanted to add a few miles, I've taken a route west through the Wellows and then dropped down through Downton before turning east through Linwood to get back on your route.	Mind you, in my current state of fitness I got out of breath just typing that.



I'm thinking 62 miles is quite enough....especially with a start at Romsey just after 10 (allowing for trains) - and allowing for adequate refreshment stops... do you know Carlo's at Wellow? Thinking that would be a fine last stop, before the last few miles back to Romsey.



Headgardener said:


> May be able to make this one just getting to Romsey might be a problem. I will think about how to do it.


Will work out a rough timetable so people can join in /leave at intermediate points....


----------



## Bollo (25 Feb 2011)

PpPete said:


> I'm thinking 62 miles is quite enough....especially with a start at Romsey just after 10 (allowing for trains) - and allowing for adequate refreshment stops... do you know Carlo's at Wellow? Thinking that would be a fine last stop, before the last few miles back to Romsey.
> 
> 
> Will work out a rough timetable so people can join in /leave at intermediate points....



Fairynuff. I'm probably cashing cheques my current fitness levels can't cash anyway, especially if I'm adding the Winch->Romsey stint.
I've heard of Carlo's but never been. You'll make me fat........


----------



## PpPete (25 Feb 2011)

Home made ice cream ? That can't make you fat !


----------



## mark barker (25 Feb 2011)

[QUOTE 1303645"] 

Would anyone fancy bringing young children and less experienced cyclists along to make a family event? I would probably be able to swing a weekend of family cycling through  
[/quote]

That sounds like a fine idea, although I doubt my daughter would be up for the 60miler (or me if I've got the trailer with the two younger ones!).


----------



## lukesdad (26 Feb 2011)

[QUOTE 1303645"]
As mentioned, it's the weekend after the Brecon jaunt, there is no way I will get two consecutive weekends away. 

Would anyone fancy bringing young children and less experienced cyclists along to make a family event? I would probably be able to swing a weekend of family cycling through  

Not that I want to hijack the original idea.
[/quote]
Could be " a get out" clause for hard pressed fathers.


----------



## PpPete (26 Feb 2011)

Best plan would be for those who want to make it a family weekend would be to select a suitable campsite in the New Forest, and then parents + any older, well behaved, children who wish to join /leave the ride at suitable intermediate point can do so.

I'll finalise the route asap so as to facilitate your choice of campsite.


----------



## Bollo (7 Mar 2011)

*Bump*

...because this is a ride that deserves it. Rode Winchester-Brockenhurst on the Sunday and it was magnificent through the forest.

There are plenty of campsites and caravan parks with decent facilities, although they can get busy during summer. The main London-Bournemouth line has several stops in the forest, so there are convenient opportunities for bailing out.

On the subject of busy, a sunny summer weekend tends to make the roads a little congested (gridlocked in the case of Lyndhurst). This shouldn't be a problem generally, but I've had the odd issue along Bolderwood Ornamental Drive in the past as the road gets quite narrow and steep in places. Would it be an idea to have a route that heads south so we can take advantage of the descent and keep with any traffic? Am I overthinking this?


----------



## PpPete (8 Mar 2011)

Not overthinking at all... all input is very welcome.

My initial plan does indeed descend said Ornamental drive...., being a sort of "figure of eight" thus:

Romsey, Lee, Calmore, Cadnam, Brook, past Fritham, down Bolderwood (but not Rhinefield) drive, Burley (for lunch),
Brockenhurst, Beaulieu, Lyndhurst (so we can laugh at your gridlocked motorists), Minstead, Cadnam, Wellow (for afternoon tea - and aforementioned home-made ice creams) before returning to Romsey.

Due to other commitments in the week, and riding in events further away at weekends I'm currently checking the route in short sections. Maybe we can ride it together a few weeks before as a final check ?


----------



## lukesdad (11 Mar 2011)

Still turning this one over. I might consider towing the trailer down and turning it into a mini tour. If I can get a big enough window in the schedule. Any body live near to Romsey and wouldnt mind me stashing the rig at their place for the day ?


----------



## Bollo (12 Mar 2011)

PpPete said:


> Not overthinking at all... all input is very welcome.
> 
> My initial plan does indeed descend said Ornamental drive...., being a sort of "figure of eight" thus:
> 
> ...


Sounds a good'n. I'm up for a test ride a few weeks before. No showing off mind - I'm sh** at cycling.


----------



## StuAff (12 Mar 2011)

Bollo said:


> Sounds a good'n. I'm up for a test ride a few weeks before. No showing off mind - I'm sh** at cycling.



Me too....on all counts


----------



## PpPete (13 Mar 2011)

Bollo said:


> Sounds a good'n. I'm up for a test ride a few weeks before. No showing off mind - I'm sh** at cycling.



You've not seen me on a bike then !


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2011)

PpPete said:


> You've not seen me on a bike then !


I've not seen you either and I only live just up the road from you


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 Mar 2011)

PpPete said:


> Not overthinking at all... all input is very welcome.
> 
> My initial plan does indeed descend said Ornamental drive...., being a sort of "figure of eight" thus:
> 
> ...



What route are you planning from the bottom of Bolderwood? If you're not going on through Rhinefield you'll have to use the A35 which wouldn't be great for a mixed group. You could either carry straight on past Brockenhurst to Burley or have the lunch stop at the station tea rooms Holmsley, which are good in the summer (plenty of room outside).
Alternatively, instead of going down the ornamental drive you could get to Burley or Holmsley via Linwood (past the red shute) and Ringwood which is a nice route.


----------



## PpPete (31 Mar 2011)

Was thinking, that whilst not ideal, just 500 mtrs on the A35 was bearable (before the turn to Burley), as summer weekend traffic is likely going to be pretty slow; however satellite imagery suggest the presence of reasonable fire roads winding through the forest to cut the corner and avoid the A35 altogether. Was planning to investigate these on my next trip out.	If surface is no worse than the shortcut along the Test Way from Lee to Calmore, my feeling is that's acceptable on road bikes. (But I grew up in pre-MTB days when if all you had was a "10 speed racer" then that had to take you everywhere - so I'm probably not the best judge) 

Otherwise Linwood/Ringwood is next best option as you say, or shorten the route slightly and miss out the Burley loop and carry on down Rhinefield, and find lunch in Brockenhurst.	

Rather like the idea of the Holmsley stop though... I didn't know of that one, so thank you.


----------



## PpPete (18 Apr 2011)

OK - so in my planned route as it stands at present, there are some teensy weensy off-road sections. Nothing muddy or steep, all hard packed gravel/aggregate. I run 700x25 tyres and never had any p**ct**s as a result of using these paths. Would suggest the worst patches (very short) are maybe best taken standing rather than sitting, with a relaxed grip on the bars, really letting the bike find it's own best route.

How do people feel about this sort of stuff? My own feeling is that it adds to the character of the ride, but I can quite see that people with bikes made of coal dust stuck together with fairy spit may be less relaxed about it?


----------



## StuAff (18 Apr 2011)

Hopefully I'll have my Viner back in working order by then (25mm Durano Pluses and bar gel under the tape). Sounds not too bad in any case. If it is too bad for me or anyone else, walking's always an option.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (20 Apr 2011)

Have you done your "test ride"? If not have you got a date sorted, I'd like to come along if that's ok. I live in Bournemouth so it's on my home ground. 
RuthieB


----------



## PpPete (20 Apr 2011)

Not done a complete test ride yet, but you'd be welcome to join me when I do. Will let you know.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (20 Apr 2011)

PpPete said:


> Not done a complete test ride yet, but you'd be welcome to join me when I do. Will let you know.


Fab. Thanks, I cycle round the forest quite regularly so would be nice to have some company.
RuthieB


----------



## velovoice (21 Apr 2011)

I'd be up for this, too. Looking forward to seeing itinerary showing rail station locations, so I can work out trains from/to Clapham Jcn or E Croydon. Thanks for organising this one, it's sounding lovely!


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Apr 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'd be up for this, too. Looking forward to seeing itinerary showing rail station locations, so I can work out trains from/to Clapham Jcn or E Croydon. Thanks for organising this one, it's sounding lovely!



Just been looking at the trains. Looks like plenty of direct trains from CJ to Winch' on Sunday mornings. Takes 1hr or 1hr 4 mins, depending on which one. An extra 30 mins to So'ton Central.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Apr 2011)

StuAff said:


> Hopefully I'll have my Viner back in working order by then (25mm Durano Pluses and bar gel under the tape). Sounds not too bad in any case. If it is too bad for me or anyone else, walking's always an option.



Your handlebar grip is going to be mahoosive with all that stuff under them Stu.


----------



## PpPete (22 Apr 2011)

You'll have a choice between getting off at Winchester and riding 10 miles to Romsey, or continuing to Southampton Central and getting train to Romsey (which is continuation of the line from Brighton etc)... arriving Romsey just after 10 am.

Various other options exist .... including later trains from the smoke and getting off at one of the stations in the Forest, and joining on from there.

I'll put together a list of as many possibilities as I can find... However, this all seems to have a certain momemtum of it's own now, so we need a list (which I'll post on here like Dell does for FNRttC).	

Those who are definitely interested..... please PM me (or e-mail peter<dot>lewis<at>live<dot>co<dot>uk)
with your name/forum name/mobile number/e-mail/ and some indication of your travel plans. 

Although this is an entirely informal ride....I'd really really appreciate it if everyone had third party insurance. If you don't already have this through BC/LCC/CTC the most cost effective way of getting it is to join the Fridays and go on an FNRttC so as to get associate CTC membership.


----------



## 4F (26 Apr 2011)

PpPete said:


> there are some teensy weensy off-road sections.



What in your description is the distance of "teensy weensy" ?

I will be running on 23's which literally have fag paper clearance between the tyre and crown of the forks


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2011)

4F said:


> What in your description is the distance of "teensy weensy" ?
> 
> I will be running on 23's which literally have fag paper clearance between the tyre and crown of the forks



You can always push or carry the bike. That's what I might end up doing.


----------



## Bollo (26 Apr 2011)

4F said:


> What in your description is the distance of "teensy weensy" ?
> 
> I will be running on 23's which literally have fag paper clearance between the tyre and crown of the forks



A whole fag paper?! I shall call you Mr Full Susser. 

The stretch of A35 in question is quite fast but there's usually plenty of room for car and bike to get along. It's the right turn on to the Burley road that can test the mettle. I'd always be up for a ride through Rhinefield though, it's one of my favourite stretches of road.

After a mile of cross-country on the Bognor FNRttC last year and the resulting pavement dive due to clogged speedplays, I'll not be walking unless I can help it.

Pete - you'll have mail as soon as I've approached the Doris with a business plan.


----------



## PpPete (27 Apr 2011)

4F said:


> What in your description is the distance of "teensy weensy" ?
> 
> I will be running on 23's which literally have fag paper clearance between the tyre and crown of the forks



The first off-road section is maybe 250 mtrs - and tbh not readily avoidable. 

Second is 2.6 km - and entirely avoidable, by using above mentioned A35...road alternative is about 3.8 km and on 
23s you'll probably beat us to the point where we join up again, unless you have to wait ages to turn right off the A35.

Third section (which I've just added) - about 800 mtrs, is again entirely avoidable, if you don't mind using a short stretch of the A36.

They are all tracks/unsurfaced roads that could be driven along with care, rather than the sort of footpath used by the Bognor FNRttC.


----------



## 4F (27 Apr 2011)

Thanks, I think weather will dictate my choice. Nice and I may risk it, damp / wet and I will take the road.

Count me in


----------



## PpPete (27 Apr 2011)

Sitting on a fence I see ..... we'll call you 5F then 
PM me your details if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Hedgehoguk (28 Apr 2011)

Could be interested in this but getting to Romsey adds about 15 miles extra for me. An being a fat bike I need to stick to the roads. But the route looks fun.

Please keep me posted.


----------



## Bollo (3 May 2011)

The Doris has said yes. so count me in Pete. 

I'll be riding from Winchester at a geological pace for anyone that wants a simple train journey from London. Happy to meet anyone at the station, even though I'll have to climb that f***in' hill again (you'll find out!). The route to Romsey adds about 11 miles each way but is lumpier than anything you'll see on the ride proper.


----------



## PpPete (3 May 2011)

Hedgehoguk said:


> Could be interested in this but getting to Romsey adds about 15 miles extra for me. An being a fat bike I need to stick to the roads. But the route looks fun.
> 
> Please keep me posted.



Just thinking it might be more practical for you to join in at Hillstreet (just north of Calmore) or Winsor given your exceptional steed?
The alternative to the first bit of off-road track is Pauncefoot Hill (A3090 dual-carriageway) out of Romsey, which is no fun even on a regular bike.

PM me if you want to come over for a recce of that track (and the gates at either end)


----------



## rich p (3 May 2011)

Mrs Rich p and I are pretty hopeful of doing this Pete.


----------



## PpPete (3 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Mrs Rich p and I are pretty hopeful of doing this Pete.



Excellent ! Nothing like a bit of age & experience to keep things in order.
_<<runs off to check route to see how many more pubs we can fit in>> _


----------



## Dave Davenport (3 May 2011)

PpPete said:


> Excellent ! Nothing like a bit of age & experience to keep things in order.
> _<<runs off to check route to see how many more pubs we can fit in>> _



No one mentioned pubs! This is starting to sound like my sort of day out.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2011)

PpPete said:


> Excellent ! Nothing like a bit of age & experience to keep things in order.
> _<<runs off to check route to see how many more pubs we can fit in>> _




Pubs are good! Dave and I like a drink en tour!


----------



## PpPete (3 May 2011)

I will do my best to accommodate everyone's "hydration strategy"....


----------



## PpPete (3 May 2011)

OK folks here is " the plan "

We will aim to start at Romsey Rail Station at 10:15 am in order to accommodate train times.

The 08:03 from Clapham Junction, change at Southampton Central will get you there at 10:05

Alternatively you can leave that train at Winchester and ride with Bollo down to Romsey, one significant hill out of Winchester, not terribly steep, but a mile long and poor road surface in places. Rest of the route is rolling, but quite pleasant for an A road. I can point you at even more "rolling" on lovely quiet lanes if you fancy it.

If coming by car, there is a long stay car park almost opposite....Free on Sundays. It's the first bit of the car park on your left, not the Waitrose bit further in which is time limited.

Cafés in the Garden Centres further up the A3057 may be open early enough for breakfast....I asked in "World of Water" and they say 9 am at the counter, but sign says 10 am Sundays. If not, there is a Costa Coffee at the Esso garage, half a mile north of the station.

Anyone who cannot get to Romsey in time...or who is concerned about the first (unavoidable but very short) off-road section. I suggest getting the 09:03 from Clapham Junction to Ashurst New Forest and riding to meet up at Copythorne Parish Hall ... grid reference 308137 (29 metre spot height on OS maps) or for GPS: N50 55.378 W1 33.804 at approximately 11 am.	If anyone is planning to do this, do let me know in advance so I ensure we wait for you.

Anyone coming with families, looking for a place to meet up near the end of the ride (although no idea on time)...
Carlo's at Wellow (Home made Ice cream) GR 310195. 4 miles from there back to Romsey.


----------



## The Jogger (4 May 2011)

Pete I would be very interested in doing this but what sort of pace would we be looking at and how hilly, either triple hybrid or double road bike?


----------



## The Jogger (4 May 2011)

Just seen the send an email post, i'll do that later from train into work.


----------



## PpPete (4 May 2011)

The Jogger said:


> Pete I would be very interested in doing this but what sort of pace would we be looking at and how hilly, either triple hybrid or double road bike?



Not hilly at all, in fact pretty flat. 
I'm thinking similar pace to FNRttC.
How does 10mph - 12mph average (excluding beer stops, food stops, beer stops, photography stops, beer stops, pit stops, beer stops) sound to all those that have expressed an interest so far?

I'll be doing it on a triple - or maybe the fixed. Looks like we may have at least one fully-faired 'bent too, so bring whatever takes your fancy on the day.


----------



## The Jogger (4 May 2011)

You have an email, I'm up for that.


----------



## PpPete (4 May 2011)

RebeccaOlds
RuthieBav
Bollo
Mark Barker
StuAff
4F
rich p
Mrs rich p
beatlejuice
Nigel182
The Jogger
SittingDuck


----------



## Nigel182 (4 May 2011)

PpPete said:


> Not hilly at all, in fact pretty flat.
> I'm thinking similar pace to FNRttC.
> How does 10mph - 12mph average (excluding beer stops, food stops, beer stops, photography stops, beer stops, pit stops, beer stops) sound to all those that have expressed an interest so far?
> 
> I'll be doing it on a triple - or maybe the fixed. Looks like we may have at least one fully-faired 'bent too, so bring whatever takes your fancy on the day.




Not Hilly ...Pretty Flat..Beer Stops....Photography Stops

This ride is sounding Betterer and Betterer

May decide to ditch the car trip down if possible.


----------



## PpPete (4 May 2011)

Just a thought on tyre choice (or even bike choice) whilst I think of it. There are a LOT of cattle grids on this ride... and throughout the New Forest. Personally I've never had a problem with them even on 25 mm tyres, despite me and bike together weighing over 100kgs, but I know people for whom they've caused trouble. The "snakebite" p*ct*res that cattle grids can cause, are a lot less likely if your tyres are inflated close to their maximum. Running tyres a bit "soft" for comfort is not a good plan on this ride.


----------



## 4F (4 May 2011)

PpPete said:


> Just a thought on tyre choice (or even bike choice) whilst I think of it. There are a LOT of cattle grids on this ride... and throughout the New Forest. Personally I've never had a problem with them even on 25 mm tyres, despite me and bike together weighing over 100kgs, but I know people for whom they've caused trouble. The "snakebite" p*ct*res that cattle grids can cause, are a lot less likely if your tyres are inflated close to their maximum. Running tyres a bit "soft" for comfort is not a good plan on this ride.




LOL I love the drip feeding, First "some" offroad sections, now cattle grids......


----------



## PpPete (5 May 2011)

and of course anyone nervous about close proximity to horses, donkeys, cattle, pigs, deer - all of which roam free in the forest, should think twice about coming.

Although to tell the truth, most of the "dumb animals" have more road sense than many motorists.


----------



## Bollo (5 May 2011)

PpPete said:


> and of course anyone nervous about close proximity to horses, donkeys, cattle, pigs, deer - all of which roam free in the forest, should think twice about coming.
> 
> Although to tell the truth, most of the "dumb animals" have more road sense than many motorists.


New Forest ponies are the stoners of the animal kingdom. Very, very unexcitable animals. Cattle grids are rarely a problem in the dry even for 23mm tyres, but can be entertaining in the wet.



4F said:


> LOL I love the drip feeding, First "some" offroad sections, now cattle grids......


You told them about the ticks yet Pete?


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2011)

Bollo said:


> You told them about the ticks yet Pete?


....and the snakes


----------



## 4F (5 May 2011)

I am a Hampshire lad born in Fordingbridge so you wont scare me


----------



## Bollo (6 May 2011)

4F said:


> I am a Hampshire lad born in Fordingbridge so you wont scare me



You were brought up on mean streets......



wikipedia said:


> These deaths have caused Fordingbridge to have a homicide rate about eight times higher than the national average.


----------



## PpPete (7 May 2011)

The route is finalised.

GPX tracks (split into two overlapping sections) is here. This is the best format to use if you want to load the route in one of the many online mapping sites such as Bikehike, Bikeroutetoaster etc.

GPX Route - for those who prefer that format is here. This is based around 49 "waypoints" - and the route that your GPS takes between them will depend on your settings and on the mapping software you have loaded, so use with caution. There are, for example a couple of known "glitches" in OSM, that I am working to correct.

Finally - for those not using GPS, an Audax-style route sheet is here, but this still needs double- checking "on the road".

You will see that for anyone concerned about their ability (or available time) to cover the full mileage there are "bail-out" options at 32 miles (Brockenhurst) and 42 miles (Beaulieu Road Station)


----------



## Sittingduck (7 May 2011)

Pete

I uploaded it to Bikeroute toaster and edited it into one course, for those who are doing the whole thing. Saved as a TCX and in my Garmin already  

Course can be found here, if this helps:
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=241244


SD


----------



## The Jogger (8 May 2011)

Which garmin do you put it into. I still use a 305 maybe I need to update though it serves It's purpose.


----------



## lukesdad (9 May 2011)

PpPete said:


> and of course anyone nervous about close proximity to horses, donkeys, cattle, pigs, deer - all of which roam free in the forest, should think twice about coming.
> 
> Although to tell the truth, most of the "dumb animals" have more road sense than many motorists.


What no sheep ! I may have to re consider


----------



## PpPete (9 May 2011)

The Jogger said:


> Which garmin do you put it into. I still use a 305 maybe I need to update though it serves It's purpose.



I think a 305 takes TCX format... but I'm not at all sure, as I use an Etrex.

GPS is not at all compulsory for this ride! We'll stay as a group. 
I just posted those GPXes for people who like to see where they are going in advance.

But of course we may have to change the route now to accomodate LD's desire for sheep.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2011)

The 305 does take a .tcx file.
Load to the machine then run as a course.
It will show up as a breadcrump trail.


----------



## the snail (9 May 2011)

I'd like to tag along if I may? I'll need to book a train back home, so any idea when you'll be back at Romsey?


----------



## PpPete (10 May 2011)

Based on an FNRttC pace of 10 mph rolling average, plus a couple of hours for stops, we'd be back in Romsey around 6 pm. 
I'm hoping we might be a bit quicker than that, but very much a group ride and we are not leaving anyone behind.
However if you have a particular train you need to catch, let me know and we'll work out a plan to get you to it.


----------



## the snail (10 May 2011)

Thanks. I'll probably book a train back for 8 o'clockish, so no problem. I'm planning to ride down on the day, so having to wake up/set off rather early makes it less than 100% probable that I'll make it, but I fancy the ride


----------



## Bollo (11 May 2011)

Checking SWT Engineering Works for the 19th June and found this......


*Engineering work between Salisbury and Redbridge until 09:55 on Sunday 19 June 2011*

*Description*
The following alterations will apply:


*08:19 Romsey to Brighton* bus replaces train between Romsey and Southampton Central and Havant and Chichester with onward Southern rail connection to Brighton
*08:08 Salisbury to Salisbury* via Eastleigh will run between Eastleigh and Southampton Central, a bus will run from Salisbury to Southampton Central calling at Dean, Dunbridge, Romsey, Redbridge and Millbrook
*08:20 Salisbury to Romsey* will start from Southampton Central and terminate at Eastleigh, a bus will run from Salisbury to Southampton Central calling at Dean, Dunbridge, Romsey and Millbrook
*09:08 Salisbury to Romsey* will start from Southampton Central and terminate at Eastleigh
*09:08 Salisbury to Southampton Central* (additional bus) calling at Dean, Dunbridge, Romsey, Redbridge and Millbrook
*09:35 Romsey to Salisbury* bus replaces train between Romsey and Eastleigh

Full linky here.

There's a chance that these might mess with people's travel plans. The good news is that the main London-Bournemouth line through the Forest appears to be up and running. Anyone coming along the main line is still welcome to join me riding from Winchester.


----------



## Nigel182 (12 May 2011)

Going to have to Bow out on this one....

The Kids want to see more of me on Fathers Day.... and was so too loking for a Bimble round the Forest....

Well i've got the GPX track....

Also if you run it again let me know...

Have a Great Day all of you.


----------



## The Jogger (15 May 2011)

I hate to be a pain but can somebody give me a step by step guide to upload this onto my garmin 305 if poss.


----------



## PpPete (15 May 2011)

If I convert them to .TCX files and email them to you can you take it from there?


----------



## funnymummy (15 May 2011)

Room for one more...???


----------



## The Jogger (15 May 2011)

PpPete said:


> If I convert them to .TCX files and email them to you can you take it from there?




Yes please.


----------



## PpPete (16 May 2011)

RebeccaOlds
RuthieBav
Bollo
Mark Barker
StuAff
4F
rich p
Mrs rich p
beatlejuice
The Jogger
the Snail
lukesdad
SittingDuck
funnymummy


----------



## _aD (19 May 2011)

Has anyone decided if they're camping yet? If so, when and where? I may join you...might forgo cycle camping back to Hants from the FNRttC Whitstable - get a train home instead then come over to t'Forest with the tent.


----------



## lukesdad (20 May 2011)

_aD said:


> Has anyone decided if they're camping yet? If so, when and where? I may join you...might forgo cycle camping back to Hants from the FNRttC Whitstable - get a train home instead then come over to t'Forest with the tent.


I may well do but wont know until next week.


----------



## 4F (23 May 2011)

Yep I am considering the camping option on the Saturday night but not made any definate plans yet as I may yet still doss down at my cousins house in Bournemouth


----------



## Sittingduck (30 May 2011)

Bollo said:


> Anyone coming along the main line is still welcome to join me riding from Winchester.




I'll join you at Winch, if I may


----------



## lukesdad (31 May 2011)

User13710 said:


> Now I've acquired my lovely little motorhome, and christened it this weekend  , my Tiny Plan can be activated! After the Whitstable FNRttC, I plan a leisurely drive down to Romsey, probably stay somewhere around there for a couple of nights and join the bimble on the Sunday, (as long as I'm not completely exhausted after the night ride that is). So please add my name to the list, lukesdad - see you then.



Your tiny plan can indeed be activated but youll need to contact Pete he s the main man for this one  lets hope its a lovely day and the birds are singing, see you at Romsey.


----------



## PpPete (31 May 2011)

Yes - just a reminder....
Anyone wanting to join in is very welcome, but I would appreciate knowing:
Forum Name, Name, Mobile Number, e-mail address, in advance


----------



## Bollo (31 May 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> I'll join you at Winch, if I may


Yay! I was beginning to wonder if I'd said something. PM will follow, honest........tumbleweed........


----------



## funnymummy (3 Jun 2011)

I'm afraid I will have to pull out of this, I had upon checking my calendar noted that it was down as a weekend my bubs would be with their father - but he has had a change of plans


----------



## Bollo (9 Jun 2011)

Another one for your ship of fools, Pete! My regular ride partner Jim is in for this. Details to follow.....


----------



## PpPete (9 Jun 2011)

RebeccaOlds
RuthieBav
Bollo
Mark Barker
StuAff
4F
rich p
Mrs rich p
beatlejuice
The Jogger
the Snail
lukesdad
SittingDuck
User13710
Jim

At the present time there is a slight question mark over my own participation - as a result of being "offed" by an idiot motorist on a check ride of the route last Sunday. One issue is my injuries (suspected broken ribs), I've decided not to go to Norfolk this weekend for the Seething 300 (!) but I'm quite hopeful I'll be fit enough for this.
Slightly more worrying is the bike. Insurance payout may depend on getting a full professional assessment of the damage. I'm not sure if I can get this done in time, so you might just see me on the fixie !


----------



## velovoice (9 Jun 2011)

Hope you're better soon, Pete! Broken ribs - been there, done that, not favourite.  

Unfortunately, I'm out - not due to injury I hasten to add - but rather because I hadn't appreciated this ride falls on the weekend of the London Feis (Irish music festival). I'm doing the Whitstable FNRttC which my knee will probably deem to be enough cycling that weekend anyway. 

Sorry about that!!


----------



## lukesdad (9 Jun 2011)

Yes hope you ve made a full recovery by then Pete. Hopefully Ill wing my way down on the bling machine weather permitting ( it doesnt go out in the wet No No No ! ) depending on time hook up with the guys at Winch or meet you at Romsey Look for me asleep on a bench in the vicinity.


----------



## JonnyBlade (9 Jun 2011)

I'd like to pop along if that's OK? What's the venue and time etc

Apologies for being too lazy to trawl the thread for the details







Jonny


----------



## PpPete (9 Jun 2011)

Romsey railway station 10:10 am 
(or if coming by car, long term car park by Waitrose)
PM me your details please and I will add your name to the list
forumname/first name/lastname/email address/mobile number


----------



## PpPete (9 Jun 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Yes hope you ve made a full recovery by then Pete. Hopefully Ill wing my way down *on the bling machine *weather permitting ( it doesnt go out in the wet No No No ! ) depending on time hook up with the guys at Winch or meet you at Romsey Look for me asleep on a bench in the vicinity.



you are on the front then


----------



## Sapper (10 Jun 2011)

Pete,

I might be interested, need to check with Mrs Sapper first and then will pm you my details

Might even have my new ride by then!!

Adrian


----------



## amnesia (11 Jun 2011)

Cool - just seen this. I live in Bournemouth and ride around the Forest loads.

My F-I-L has just cancelled dinner at ours next Sunday cos he's got a gold tournament so I am up for this. PM to follow with my details.


Unless it's raining... don't want to get my Spesh dirty





Cheers for organising this,
Daniel.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Jun 2011)

PpPete said:


> you are on the front then



Im not riding in front of Rich P


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Im not riding in front of Rich P




I'll be fully clothed and on my best behaviour.


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2011)

User13710 said:


> Oh! I'm not coming then




Jenny, how are you getting there? I'm going to be driving if you want a lift although you may be motorhoming IIRC?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jun 2011)

rich p said:


> Jenny, how are you getting there? I'm going to be driving if you want a lift although you may be motorhoming IIRC?



You'll be driving in a dishevellede state then Rich?


----------



## Bollo (13 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> You'll be driving in a dishevellede state then Rich?



That's because he can't coupe anymore.


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> You'll be driving in a dishevellede state then Rich?




Hampshire's a county not a state!


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jun 2011)

rich p said:


> Jenny, how are you getting there? I'm going to be driving if you want a lift although you may be motorhoming IIRC?




He s 0nly looking for an extra Driver


----------



## PpPete (14 Jun 2011)

Driver ?
He's not taking up golf is he? I knew he was old, I just didn't think he was THAT old.


----------



## PpPete (14 Jun 2011)




----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2011)

I'll keep my big bertha buttoned up


----------



## 4F (15 Jun 2011)

hmm still undecided whether to drive down on the day, camp overnight on Saturday or doss round my cousins in Bournemouth .... 

Any one else "camping"


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jun 2011)

Pete, I'd like to bring a +1, if I may...


----------



## PpPete (15 Jun 2011)

Sure SD - more the merrier.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jun 2011)

Excellent...
Remains to be seen if the individual in question can make it to Clapham Junction in time for the 08:03 train. We shall see on Sunday morning!


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jun 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Excellent...
> Remains to be seen if the individual in question can make it to Clapham Junction in time for the 08:03 train. We shall see on Sunday morning!




Not a bunny girl from Vegas is it ?


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jun 2011)

Not quite....!


----------



## MacB (15 Jun 2011)

Pete, I'd like to be in for this now please sir, I've excluded myself from the Whitstable night ride due to the atrocious forecast...Sunday at least looks less monsoon like


----------



## PpPete (15 Jun 2011)

MacB - look forward to seeing you !


----------



## MacB (15 Jun 2011)

PpPete said:


> MacB - look forward to seeing you !



good, good, I've got a little prezzie for you, it's an upgrade to your bikes rear light in the form of a mini lighthouse, apparently it's of great help to cyclists that have trouble missing boats


----------



## PpPete (15 Jun 2011)

and I was hoping for anti-ship missile, bike mounted Exocet or something of that ilk


----------



## MacB (15 Jun 2011)

PpPete said:


> and I was hoping for anti-ship missile, bike mounted Exocet or something of that ilk




baby steps Pete, baby steps


----------



## Bollo (15 Jun 2011)

MacB said:


> good, good, I've got a little prezzie for you, it's an upgrade to your bikes rear light in the form of a mini lighthouse, apparently it's of great help to cyclists that have trouble missing boats


You're certainly well-qualified to give advice on missing boats.


----------



## MacB (15 Jun 2011)

Bollo said:


> You're certainly well-qualified to give advice on missing boats.



 I'm taking no chances this weekend, am driving down so that I can get the ferry to the IOW


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jun 2011)

We ll have a MaccyB for lunch then


----------



## PpPete (16 Jun 2011)

All participants who have confirmed their details to me should now have a PM confirming final details. I had some trouble persuading the system to address multiple recipients so if I've missed anyone off LET ME KNOW !

Quite happy to accept latecomers too..... but please let me have a PM with 
forum name/real name/mobile number at latest on Saturday so I can send you the details.

For anyone new to the thread who doesnt want to trawl through 11 pages of drivel ..... it's a 100km (62 mile) ride around the New Forest, at a gentle sociable pace, including stops for food & other refreshment.

ALL CC MEMBERS ARE WELCOME !


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2011)

Nice one Pete, got it and see you there


----------



## StuAff (18 Jun 2011)

Pete, as I'm in the usual FNRttC-inspired dozy state, not sure whether I'll be out for this one. If I am, I'll send you a text in the morning. If not, I won't.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jun 2011)

Nothing so profound from me, I'm afraid. Just wishing everyone a fruitful, peaceful ride in decent conditions. Special prize available for photographs showing Al on a bike, in motion. All entries must be accompanied by a cogent explanation of the chain position in relation to the cogs, and also the 'gear inches' in the picture.



Have fun all!


----------



## funnymummy (19 Jun 2011)

Have a great ride everyone


----------



## PpPete (19 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Nothing so profound from me, I'm afraid. Just wishing everyone a fruitful, peaceful ride in decent conditions. Special prize available for photographs showing Al on a bike, in motion. All entries must be accompanied by a cogent explanation of the chain position in relation to the cogs, and also the 'gear inches' in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun all!



You are assuming he wakes up in time, drives down the M3 instead of up it, remembers to put his bike in the car before setting off?


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2011)

tidy drive so far, now having breakfast at Fleet services nice


----------



## PpPete (19 Jun 2011)

if you want another coffee when you get there - up the A3057 towards Andover/Stockbridge about a mile there is a garage with a Costa


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2011)

thanks Pete many more coffees and i will be stoping every 10 mins see you all soon


----------



## beatlejuice (19 Jun 2011)

It was great to put faces to all the names, I just hope that I remember some for next time. After bailing out at 30 miles of this excellent ride a am tempted to called my self tale-end-charlie! I cycled up Greenhill Road from the Station at Winchester, and my knees quite loudly registered there discontent but I did enjoy myself. I trying to get my old legs to spin faster in an attempt to reduce knee stress.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (19 Jun 2011)

Thanks for organising the ride Pete, Nick and I really enjoyed it. Special thanks to James for rescuing my iPhone, Paul for providing a soft landing, Richard for waiting for me at the pub when I was struggling to get going and everyone for being such good company. You've set a bit of a precident now Pete, we'll look forward to hearing about your next ride, what a great day.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Jun 2011)

At last a CC outing, thanks to Pete for organising a great day, a special thanks to Rich for sorting out my puncture, great to meet you and everyone else. Great to put a face to the forum names. Looking forward to the next one. BTW Al, nice bike.


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2011)

Loved it and so did MrsP. What a great day, nice ride, nice countryside and excellent company!

Many thanks to Pete for organising it.

Faces to forum names is always fun on these rides - good to meet The Jogger, RuthieBAV, Beatlejuice, Snail, Bollo, 4F...

...and the old chums too - even Al.

some pics here - https://picasaweb.google.com/richardpount/Bimble?authkey=Gv1sRgCJH1vtyfv_bU8wE#


----------



## _aD (19 Jun 2011)

That was grand indeed! A fab ride with some lovely lanes and beautiful, moody New Forest backdrops. Thanks Pete!


----------



## The Big Bang (19 Jun 2011)

Thanks all for a great eventful day- exploding tubes(hence the name),Blood, spills and cake..great to meet everyone. Nick


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2011)

Blimey.. I see pics of MaccyB on a bike.. what ever next?


----------



## The Jogger (19 Jun 2011)

Big bang? I thought I was back in Belfast, my automatic reaction was to duck lol , welcome to the forum, good to meet you and Ruth today.


----------



## Bollo (19 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Nothing so profound from me, I'm afraid. Just wishing everyone a fruitful, peaceful ride in decent conditions. Special prize available for photographs showing Al on a bike, in motion. All entries must be accompanied by a cogent explanation of the chain position in relation to the cogs, and also the 'gear inches' in the picture.



Here you go 'teef, although something about this image just doesn't ring true. As for gear inches, I'm more concerned with the denier count of the fabric that says 'Gazetta dello Sport' across his coccyx.

Like many on here, its good to put faces and characters to internet personas. Good company all round.

Heroes - Pete, for organising a ride that transcended 'bimble' by some distance, lukesdad for riding much further and faster than is natural and 4F for giving me a lift home in time to avoid the wrath of the Doris.

Villains - South West Trains (I'll leave that tale to Ant), the drivers of Hampshire (you did not cover yourselves in glory) and my knees ( a trip to the menders comes one step closer). 

Ta Pete!


----------



## MacB (19 Jun 2011)

Bloody people with cameras!!!!!!!!!! that's my loosest top, be a while before I fit back into my lovely merino again  

Great day, though I had a fairly early puncture, thankfully only the one, and then suffered really badly from 45 miles to the end at the 62 mile mark. Jelly babies from Jogger, choccy bar from Pete and a can of full fat coke from a shop helped a bit, but it was a struggle. Still the Road Morph pump got used in anger 5 times(twice on a strangers bike that was in need) and performed very well, most happy with that bit of kit. Some twinges in right knee tell me I might need to lower saddle a touch and the aches everywhere else tell me I need to get more ride fit. But the bike was lovely, just a shame I couldn't really do it justice, though it started the day so clean(unused) that even Ian would have been proud.

Lovely bunch of people, all of whom were quicker than me, so it was marvelous to be nursed round the 'FLAT' course. It's a long time since I was in school and obviously the meaning of the word flat has been changed since then.  I've also discovered that I hate cycling over cattle grids and my left elbow hates them even more. Though that was a minor inconvenience next to the way my legs just seemed to give up the ghost. I even had to walk one hill when I still had a 24t inner ring I could drop to(I would detail the gear inches but Teefs' head may explode).

The route was actually really good and some of the views stunning though the New Forest was remarkably busy today. Very well organised by Pete and he spent the whole ride making sure everyone else was ok....star performance that man!!!!


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2011)

just got back, m25 was up to its usual hassle with a broken down lorry in the middle lane grrr which meant 2 lanes were closed, slow moving for about an hour. A great ride Pete and great company from all who attented. Glad the wrath of Mrs Bollo was not as bad as feared and thanks for the cup of tea.


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2011)

Pete, re quite a few pages ago and the term "a couple of small offroad sections but nothing much" I was wondering who was going to be the first one to fall in that puddle on Cow Poo Lane which was about the same size as the Caspian Sea. Even Moses would have struggled to part that one..... a most excellent ride


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jun 2011)

Ha ha! Thanks Paul, and well done MacB. Yes, my head has a tendency to start popping at the slightest inkling of intellectual effort but it looks like today's company would have been ok for me..Mark, Pete, Al, Paul, Rich, Tony - the list goes on*. Sorry to have missed a proper Vet's promenade.
Bring the flask to American Golf on the A30 tonight Al - as we pass, en route to 240 miles or so of bliss! 

Well done Pete!


----------



## 4F (20 Jun 2011)

The Big Bang said:


> Thanks all for a great eventful day- exploding tubes(hence the name),Blood, spills and cake..great to meet everyone. Nick



I have to say Nick yours was by far the most impressive puncture suffered en route yesterday. I cannot say I have ever heard a tube blow like that before, bravo


----------



## MacB (20 Jun 2011)

Just a little note re Rich P and Bollo...flattered as I am by their attention, with camera, to my butt, I really must complain about the sexist aspect. Not that they took the pics, not that they posted them online and not even the creepy aftertaste they leave me with  No I'm more concerned that the one pic of my butt makes it but the 30 they each took of Roz haven't been posted  Is it that they got to their little 'darkrooms' and decided some were for public viewing and some were for the 'private collection'


----------



## Bollo (20 Jun 2011)

MacB said:


> Just a little note re Rich P and Bollo........ it that they got to their little 'darkrooms' and decided some were for public viewing and some were for the 'private collection'


I'm building up quite the collection of 'cheeky' man-on-bike shots in my computer's cache after Rich's homage to the Brighton nekkid cycle ride the other week. People could get the wrong idea.......


----------



## _aD (20 Jun 2011)

Now I'm more human, my write-up: http://simplypeachy.livejournal.com/503787.html


----------



## lukesdad (20 Jun 2011)

Hello fellow bimbler s  It was a good day wasnt it. The boy did well (Pete)  I think we can forgive his slighty conservative description of the flat route and gentle pace ( I think he was trying to make up for time lost due to Tinys dissapearaing jacket potato at the lunch stop!). Talking of dissappearing Rich kept going off the back always re appearing with, a member of the fairer sex. Whom he claimed to have been in distress....mmm  
That is a nice piece of kit you have their Al and im not talking about what you ve got in shorts  If the touring bug takes off like I hope it will. A trip to Mr Burls could be on the cards.It was nice to meet every body and hope to see you all again soon. Any way back to sleep ,or.... has this all been just a dream ?


----------



## 4F (20 Jun 2011)

lukesdad, respect you loon.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (20 Jun 2011)

Jenny it was lovely to meet you, I hope your leg is mending. I'd forgotten Rich's "Rawhide' that was so funny. The 'catch up' stops were part of the ride and I was very grateful when I got left behind to see everyone waiting for me. It was nice to stop for a minute's rest every now and then, it added to the ride. Hope to see you on another of Pete's rides (Pete please take that as a massive hint!)


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (20 Jun 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Any way back to sleep ,or.... has this all been just a dream ?


I looked out my window at 10.30pm last night and imagined you pedalling home, glad you made it safely. Don't know how you kept going!


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Jun 2011)

Nice ride - thanks Pete for organising 

Apologies for the sudden dash to the _first_ station but there trains were only one per hour (from the Beaulieiehghui (sp?  ) Road station and we had decided not to complete the full loop and ride back to Winch, on grounds of getting back to the smoke at a reasonable hour. Thanks to some sterling lead-out work by LD we arrived with 5 mins to spare... shame the dispicable toad from SW trains refused to let us on because only one door opened at that particular station (dunno why because the platform was long enough for 3 carriages, easy).

Some mild panic ensued but I eventually found Ashurst via Garmin and plotted the quickest route. We put the hammer down as the rain was threatening and we were both eager to get back. How embarrasing that we caught up with the main group who had stopped for something, a cpl of miles down the road. Anyway - after a few brief explanations and hello/goodbyes we set off again and found the A35, which was a pretty quick road, down into Ashurst. SW trains had elected to allow cyclists to use the station and we eventually got back into Clapham J about 19:30.

The New Forst was quite a unique landcape to cycle through, I was pretty impressed. Some lovely sweeping curvy sections were on show and it was hard to resist. I got a little carried away just prior to the pub lunch and ended up a cpl of miles down the road chasing down 2 random MTBers, who I had thought were from our group, at a distance  

Anyway - good to see some new folks and catch up with some faces from the past 

Oh and Rozz said she enjoyed herself too, so thanks to all who were welcoming to non-CCers! There was a special mention for you Rich


----------



## PpPete (20 Jun 2011)

So glad everyone enjoyed that, and thank you all for your kind comments.

Sorry about the off-road section at the beginning..... I really have never seen it that wet before and unfortunately the alternatives are main road and far less pleasant.

I will see if I can find some "proper" hills for the next ride, just so as to give lukesdad some more exercise. He obviously doesnt get enough at home.

Ruthie's suggestion of Blissford springs to mind, or there are some lovely crossings of the South Downs.

Or.... seeing as how MacB lives at the other end of Hampshire, isn't it his turn to find a "flat" route ?

Will take a look at peoople's pics later .... I've just arrived in Paris (work trip) and hotel internet connection is not the fastest.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (20 Jun 2011)

Here's the photos that I took. Didn't manage to get one of everyone so apologies if I missed you.

Ruth's photos of the Bimble


----------



## StuAff (20 Jun 2011)

PpPete said:


> So glad everyone enjoyed that, and thank you all for your kind comments.
> 
> Sorry about the off-road section at the beginning..... I really have never seen it that wet before and unfortunately the alternatives are main road and far less pleasant.
> 
> ...




Blissford? Is that especially for lukesdad? That's a bugger of a climb, failed dismally to ride up it in two attempts.


----------



## the snail (20 Jun 2011)

Thanks for your efforts Pete, a thoroughly enjoyable day out, nice route and good company. Delightful scenery, cute ponies etc. crazy hot-rod cars and an exploding inner tube made for a memorable ride. If there's a next time (yes please!), rather than add hills, lukesdad can always ride there via Snowdon or Ben Nevis?


----------



## lukesdad (21 Jun 2011)

the snail said:


> Thanks for your efforts Pete, a thoroughly enjoyable day out, nice route and good company. Delightful scenery, cute ponies etc. crazy hot-rod cars and an exploding inner tube made for a memorable ride. If there's a next time (yes please!), rather than add hills, lukesdad can always ride there via Snowdon or Ben Nevis?



Ha ha,you must have put in a fair few miles yourself by close of play


----------



## lukesdad (21 Jun 2011)

User13710 said:


> I'm sure you're all dying to know how my bike-inflicted wounds are, so here's a photo. They have been attended to by a doctor-type person, and degreased/cleaned up with some stuff that HURT VERY MUCH  followed by an iodine dressing. The scars will be a badge of honour!
> 
> [attachment=4017:P1000488.JPG]



Looks sore.


----------



## Hornet (21 Jun 2011)

Hey, thanks for organising Pete.

Good to meet you all - my first ride (and my first ever forum post) - really enjoyed the day, hope to do it again soon. Did anyone else get sunburn, or was that just me?

Please note - any reference by Paul to "Brokeback Mountain" was a joke ;-)


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (21 Jun 2011)

User13710 said:


> I'm sure you're all dying to know how my bike-inflicted wounds are, so here's a photo. They have been attended to by a doctor-type person, and degreased/cleaned up with some stuff that HURT VERY MUCH  followed by an iodine dressing. The scars will be a badge of honour!
> 
> [attachment=4017:P1000488.JPG]



Ouch! It was impressive on Sunday with all the blood leaking through the dressing.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (21 Jun 2011)

Hornet said:


> Please note - any reference by Paul to "Brokeback Mountain" was a joke ;-)


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2011)

Hornet said:


> Please note - any reference by Paul to "Brokeback Mountain" was a joke ;-)



Say no more


----------



## Hornet (21 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> Say no more




Though i now feel i need to explain more, but will refrain from digging further.


----------



## Bollo (22 Jun 2011)

Hornet said:


> Please note - any reference by Paul to "Brokeback Mountain" was a joke ;-)


Fishing, chaps?


----------



## 4F (22 Jun 2011)

Bollo said:


> Fishing, chaps?




yep ?


----------



## Bollo (22 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> yep ?



Lets face it, any film with us in the lead as a pair of gay cowboys is going to struggle at the box office.


----------



## Bollo (22 Jun 2011)

User13710 said:


> I'm sure you're all dying to know how my bike-inflicted wounds are, so here's a photo.....


Ouchio! Hope that heals up ok.


----------



## lukesdad (22 Jun 2011)

Bollo said:


> Lets face it, any film with us in the lead as a pair of gay cowboys is going to struggle at the box office.



Did we all miss something here ?


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (23 Jun 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Did we all miss something here ?



I think James is referring back to a conversation at lunchtime. Nick and I believed him at the time but now .........................



Just kidding James


----------



## Hornet (6 Jul 2011)

i should never have restarted that conversation.

Still finidng my way round the forums - so where's the best place to look for more similar rides. 2011 will be my year to get fit (as was 2010, 2009, 2008........)


----------



## PpPete (6 Jul 2011)

FNRttCs are good - similar distance & pace to the Bimble. 
Or try a 100 km audax ?


----------



## Bollo (7 Jul 2011)

PpPete said:


> Or try a 100 km audax ?


Knowing Hornet's sense of direction like I do, a 100km Audax would most likely turn into his first double century.


----------



## Hornet (7 Jul 2011)

In fairness, it's not great - riding in a group gives a element of security (though i did take a worng turn on the IoW ride where there were about a million other people to follow)


any thoughts on this: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-wheelie-good-idea.80721/


----------



## PpPete (7 Jul 2011)

Hornet said:


> In fairness, it's not great - riding in a group gives a element of security (though i did take a worng turn on the IoW ride where there were about a million other people to follow)


 not only peeps to follow, but it's waymarked on every junction ! 



Hornet said:


> any thoughts on this: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-wheelie-good-idea.80721/



posted on that thread


----------

